# Cruise Dose Poll



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

*My Cruise dose is*​
125mg EW3824.20%250mg EW8755.41%betweet 250 - 450mg EW1912.10%500mg EW31.91%500mg - 1 G EW106.37%


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok to collect some real info....

If you cruise/blast...

What is your avearge cruising doses and what weight/size are you?

Forget all th PC sh1t, be honest pls


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'veassumed no one cruises on more than a gramm but do tell?


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

cruise for me is 250mg Test E im 88kg


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm currently on 350 mg EW at 105KG


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

500mg PW...

16stone - 5'7


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

250mg pw - 104kg ish


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

250mg- 98kg (abs)


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I'm currently on 350 mg EW at 105KG


Great thread uriel,do you manage to maintain strength and size 100% on that dose


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> 250mg- 98kg (abs)


Proof.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

No pictures, so I suppose it isn't true :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> No pictures, so I suppose it isn't true :thumb:


Get some pictures!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Great thread uriel,do you manage to maintain strength and size 100% on that dose


week 5 mate, yes but it's very early as half lifes will only now be crashing me right down, lets see


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Goose said:


> Get some pictures!!


1st Jan 2010


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ill be cruising in five weeks or so,may find an approx dose thats ideal for me from this info.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Hey, is there any articles on cruising? i want to know how this differs from a regular steroid cycle? what are the positive and negative effects from cruising? and is there evidence to back all this up?

If anyone could point me in the direction of a thread or article explaining all this id really appreciate it.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Use the search function- plenty of info if you look.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Van said:


> Hey, is there any articles on cruising? i want to know how this differs from a regular steroid cycle? what are the positive and negative effects from cruising? and is there evidence to back all this up?
> 
> If anyone could point me in the direction of a thread or article explaining all this id really appreciate it.


from what i've read, it is the greatest thing ever ever ever but can kill you stone dead in about 14 seconds:lol:

You choose


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Use the search function- plenty of info if you look.


nothing conclusive though really IME


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I'veassumed no one cruises on more than a gramm but do tell?


Probably not "cruising" per se, But there those (not me in case anyone implys it) that run 2g+ continuosly and just add other compounds as an when..

Probably more common than a lot of you realise in "internet forum world"


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Use the search function- plenty of info if you look.


Thanks man never realised there was a search function...... :whistling:

I make websites for a living using predominantly VBulletin Forums (which UKM uses) so im quite familuar with the system... :thumb:

I have trolled through them but no luck, so i thought id ask you guys for a point in the right direction


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Probably not "cruising" per se, But there those (not me in case anyone implys it) that run 2g+ continuosly and just add other compounds as an when..
> 
> Probably more common than a lot of you realise in "internet forum world"


I'd love a few of those boys to pipe up, it's very cool to be that honest...unfortunately a lot of dicks on here would try to flame (until they seen the pics)- even though the one guy I know did doses like that got good healthy blood results all the time and he showed too....not much point doing that much gear unless your going on stage or comp I suppose....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I'd love a few of those boys to pipe up, it's very cool to be that honest...*unfortunately a lot of dicks on here would try to* *flame *(until they seen the pics)- even though the one guy I know did doses like that got good healthy blood results all the time and he showed too....not much point doing that much gear unless your going on stage or comp I suppose....


Probably the reason people live with their heads up ones ar5e in "internet forum world" LMFAO:lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> 250mg- 98kg (abs)


Pics?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I wonder what is more effective in these two cases:

A constant dose of 2g, say adding in Tren/Deca/Eq few times a year for a period.

Or running a dose of say 4-6g (higher as on for shorter periods), but then having a smaller cruise period.

Not sure on the maths, but assume that the total MG of gear is the same for the year (just distributed in a different way- constants and a slight peak and trough vs pronounced peaks and troughs)

Surely with the latter you get the shock system to the body from the jump from low to high doses (although receptors upregulate the shock from 2nd option would be more pronounced surely?)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i think that would be down to the person. some people swear by shorter cycles then cruising others swear by longer cycles and then some like jw just stay on high doses all the time.

As their is no real life test's done and never will be the only way to tell would be to find somebody willing to do both or a couple of people and as has been said above no1 really would (bar JW) due to secrecy or flaming etc.

Joe might have a good insight tho as he had done both i imagine. only problem is his diet differs that much etc hard to say wether one was better than the other due to the actual method or he was just having a few weeks good eating and less benders lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> i think that would be down to the person. some people swear by shorter cycles then cruising others swear by longer cycles and then some like jw just stay on high doses all the time.
> 
> As their is no real life test's done and never will be the only way to tell would be to find somebody willing to do both or a couple of people and as has been said above no1 really would (bar JW) due to secrecy or flaming etc.
> 
> Joe might have a good insight tho as he had done both i imagine. only problem is his diet differs that much etc hard to say wether one was better than the other due to the actual method or he was just having a few weeks good eating and less benders lol


Correct, I need more consistancy to be able to tell...

Benders and diet and injuries and training all over place...

However, what I would say..

Is that by week 4 and half of Shic cycle (thats when I tore my bicep) Having that long with constant training and eating correctly and not going on p1ss etc etc

By that stage, I was prob heaviest super lean Ive ever been (240lbs) I had equalled or broken all PBs within that time..

Had noticed no ill effects materialize at that stage, and I had another 2-3 weeks to run... Where I think I would have notied vast improvements and surpassed previous bests etc etc...

All that, and with choosing wrong choice of AAS...

I ran 1500mg of Eq, which in hindsight was a really bad choice for a shic, as by week 4 it had really only started to kick in, so a wasted 4 weeks in that respect..

Next time it will be test\tren\mast as far as injections go


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Probably not "cruising" per se, But there those (not me in case anyone implys it) *that run 2g+ continuosly and just add other compounds as an when..*
> 
> Probably more common than a lot of you realise in "internet forum world"


i did exactly that in 2007,and made very good LEAN gains,about 17lbs all said and done.

Since the shows finished this year for me at end of May,again being totally truthful,i have for want of a better word 'cruised' on about 1g every 7-10 days,its just in this last week i have decided to get on with it and upped dosages accordingly,probably unnecessary but i make no bones of the fact that mentally i rely on gear more than i need too.

btw the 1g is made up of all sorts left over from prep,test,tren,mast,eq.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> i did exactly that in 2007,and made very good LEAN gains,about 17lbs all said and done.
> 
> Since the shows finished this year for me at end of May,again being totally truthful,i have for want of a better word 'cruised' on about 1g every 7-10 days,its just in this last week i have decided to get on with it and upped dosages accordingly,probably unnecessary but i make no bones of the fact that mentally i rely on gear more than i need too.
> 
> btw the 1g is made up of all sorts left over from prep,test,tren,mast,eq.


FLAME:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Reckless:cursing: :cursing: FLAME :cursing: :cursing:

*Young* people reading:cursing: :cursing:

Bad NAME *Bodybuilding:cursing:* :cursing:

*
FLAME......*

*
*

*
**GINGER TO55ER:lol:* :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

also to go along with what joe says,my diet is totally erratic,alcohol,other 'things' etc,the only thing i do consistant is train,so if i could get my head out my ass for several weeks in a row i know i would transform,its just resisting the other temptations in life first!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jw007 said:


> FLAME:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Reckless:cursing: :cursing: FLAME :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> ...


lmfao i am a black mark on the sport mate what can i say!!!

tell you what tho,Cillit Bang aint even gner shift this stain :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice posts :thumb:


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Usually do short 4-6 week cruises at 250mg of test E every 5 days (50mg a day), followed by a 20 week blast, Its worked so far! :thumbup1:

Never had any bloods done, so will probably go to hell!?!? :lol:

Weight is usually between 17.5- 18 stone.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

i do 250mg test cyp pw when cruising (17.5 stone). the way ive always understood it, and ive been doing it for 2 years now, is that the cruise period is to maintain your size yet allow the body to have a break from the strain of using aas at higher doses. i get regular bloods done and at a dose of 250mg pw my lipids, cholestrol ect do start to improve, not that they are at a bad level anyway. ive always maintained my size on that dose, strength goes a bit but only a little, i.e drop from using 50's on dumbell shoulder press to 47.5's...


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Rocho said:


> Usually do short 4-6 week cruises at 250mg of test E every 5 days (50mg a day), followed by a 20 week blast, Its worked so far! :thumbup1:
> 
> Never had any bloods done, so will probably go to hell!?!? :lol:
> 
> Weight is usually between 17.5- 18 stone.


Is that you in your avvy?

If so then yes its def working :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Time on = time off.

Fvcking junkies


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> Is that you in your avvy?
> 
> If so then yes its def working :laugh:


yeah, I repped him for being a fvcking big mutant beast. Jammy cnut!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Con said:


> Time on = time off.
> 
> Fvcking junkies


haven't you got swine flu yet you big hypocondriac nancy boy?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Seriously though 300-500mg for me 500mg for the main part.

^Nope i am immune!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice thread.. Its all food for thought. Don't fancy 2yr cruise yet though.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

weeman said:


> i did exactly that in 2007,and made very good LEAN gains,about 17lbs all said and done.
> 
> Since the shows finished this year for me at end of May,again being totally truthful,i have for want of a better word 'cruised' on about 1g every 7-10 days,its just in this last week i have decided to get on with it and upped dosages accordingly,probably unnecessary but i make no bones of the fact that mentally i rely on gear more than i need too.
> 
> btw the 1g is made up of all sorts left over from prep,test,tren,mast,eq.


just tried to rep you weeman for your honesty as its rare but i need to spread the love so some1 less honest drop jeans and bend over


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

Con said:


> Seriously though 300-500mg for me 500mg for the main part.
> 
> ^Nope i am immune!


did you miss a zero off the end there mate :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

dean c said:


> did you miss a zero off the end there mate :whistling:


How do you mean:confused1: cruise on 3000mg :lol: mate sticking 4ml into my self once per week gives me enough trauma!


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

most non internet users that i know of just cycle 1-2g+ non stop ,changing compounds every 6-8weeks , am trying this out right now and am gona miss ,

my cruising period for a while ,il be getting bloods done every couple of months


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

Con said:


> How do you mean:confused1: cruise on 3000mg :lol: mate sticking 4ml into my self once per week gives me enough trauma!


i meant was the 500 meant to be 5000mg lol ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

dean c said:


> most non internet users that i know of just cycle 1-2g+ non stop ,changing compounds every 6-8weeks , am trying this out right now and am gona miss ,
> 
> my cruising period for a while ,il be getting bloods done every couple of months


Well then either you know some really massive cnuts or else you know guys who have no idea how to train.

IMO i use waaaay too much gear and i have never touched 2 grams per week.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

dean c said:


> i meant was the 500 meant to be 5000mg lol ?


ROLF! I am not quite ready to die yet mate.


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

Con said:


> Well then either you know some really massive cnuts or else you know guys who have no idea how to train.
> 
> IMO i use waaaay too much gear and i have never touched 2 grams per week.


some good phisiques yes

i find that quite astounding given your appearance/size


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

dean c said:


> some good phisiques yes
> 
> i find that quite astounding given your appearance/size


Much appreciated mate thats a fine compliment but no i am ukm's gear pussy who likes to complain about blood pressure issues on a daily basis and i think if i would go over 1500mg per week my kidneys would instantly fail. :lol: ....but yeah i am being serious.


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

fair dos

one thing thats never altered is my blood pressure .sides for me are more the cosmetic ones ie acne,hair falling out and sweating like a muther fker

is blood pressure the main factor with heart problems and gear use ?


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Did a 6 wk cruise at 150mg cyp a wk at 106kg.


----------



## testosterone1 (Jun 24, 2009)

I cruise on 250mg of sus250


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Test E 250 every 10 days. im 96kg


----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

im 3 weeks into a blast now with equitest 500 EOD, doing this for 12 weeks and then plan to cruise on 250mg test e for 6-8 weeks then another blast. will see how it goes this is my first blast cruise


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

can someone explain blast???


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Last time I cruised I went on around 240mg mixed ester test. I say around becasue it was quoted at 300mg/ml, and I took 0.8ml each time.

This was every 10ish days tho, not weekly.

Im sitting around 250-255 at 5ft 11, but to be perfectly honest quite fat  .


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

just about to start my first cruise, was thinking 250mg of sus every ten days for 10weeks or so, just finishing a 14week cycle so will cruise for ten then a 6week blast of test prop and tren ace with dbol


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

:laugh:i dont do gear at all its for junkies :lol: or its because im to much of a pussy to jab atm. :lol:

but im a 92kg natty


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

I dont cruise, but if i was going to it would be 250mg of test E every 8-10 days maybe 12.


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

125mg sus (0.5ml) every 10 days 5ft 8 , 230lb


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

martinmcg said:


> 125mg sus (0.5ml) every 10 days 5ft 8 , 230lb


I think I will try going to that low next time I cruise down.

I mean I guess ultimately you want to take as little as possible to maintain mass, and keep all the usual functions going and no more - make the blast more effective if nothing else :thumbup1:


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

well im gonna be doing my first cruise in about four weeks and im gonna be on 150mg test-c for 8 weeks then on test -E @600mg for 14 weeks and if the first cuise was enough to see me though then i will repeat again


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

rs007 said:


> I think I will try going to that low next time I cruise down.
> 
> I mean I guess ultimately you want to take as little as possible to maintain mass, and keep all the usual functions going and no more - make the blast more effective if nothing else :thumbup1:


rs reason i run at that level is two fold , irun this year round as HRT , am 42. is keep my test levels in the top end of normal range on bloods and it just happens that i cant take large amounts of test , even precontest my max test level is 25mg EOD


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well i dnt realy cruise as such i use the cruise time to diet 5 wks on 250mg test and some t3 get as lean as i can in 4-5 wks then up the dose and take advantage of a mini rebound and smash in 6k cals aday 10wks by the time i finish 10wks im still lean then i do the same again


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

a like that idea of diet during cruise to take adv of the rebound when bulking again


----------



## VTWIN (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry for the thread jack but quick question, after coming off cruise dose and upping to your blast dose will the bigger dose be effective straight away or will it still take 3 weeks to get into your system??

Cheers


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

VTWIN said:


> Sorry for the thread jack but quick question, after coming off cruise dose and upping to your blast dose will the bigger dose be effective straight away or will it still take 3 weeks to get into your system??
> 
> Cheers


It will be the same as a cycle regarding time to "work".

Steroids start working as soon as you jab them. The reason why we say it takes 3 weeks to "kick in" is because that's normally about how long it takes your body to start making noticable gains in strength and mass. You'll experience this when upping the dosage whether you are going from natty to 1g or from 250mg to 1g.


----------



## VTWIN (Jul 4, 2008)

big said:


> It will be the same as a cycle regarding time to "work".
> 
> Yeah thats the one, going into this a little further, so first jab of Test its in your system working, last jab its 3 weeks before out of your system (start PCT).
> 
> ...


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

400 mg a week (age is why its higher) 90kg


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, PCT start times depend on how much of the drug is in your system.

Your best bet is to switch to a low dose fact acting ester for the last 4 weeks, and you'll get a better estimate of PCT start time.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> 1st Jan 2010


And?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> 1st Jan 2010


You're late.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

2011 now buddy


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

1 ml Sust 250 every 10 days, 16st 3


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Great thread...nice to see some honest answers on this forum


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

bump


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Just wondering so when you cruise you wont use pct as you aren't coming off the gear?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

exactly


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

cheers


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What cycle support anti e's etc are people using during cruises?


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Usually 150 mg on a cruise, first time running at 250 mg and that so I can make some muscle gains. So cruising at 250 mg a week for 4 week and 2 iu of gh and probably start my first slin run. But I do come off most times run 500-600 mg during cycle in say December to March then cruise 150 till End of may for contest prep then come off in August completely and do heavy pct and hcg with peptides. Always on HCG and always on aromasin. Oh I'm 5'10" 228 lean


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I just finished a cruise on 250mg of alpha Pharma Sustanon per week. I got my bloods done during it and my test came back at 30.4. This is the high end of normal.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i use 250mg long ester test, usually Norma test-e, or some Testex 250mg cyp. This time round i have managed to get some Cypionax 200mg to use.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

150mg test e e5d


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

125mg when i was doing it, put me at upper end of ref range mid week.


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

250, any less and it doesnt feel right.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> well i dnt realy cruise as such i use the cruise time to diet 5 wks on 250mg test and some t3 get as lean as i can in 4-5 wks then up the dose and take advantage of a mini rebound and smash in 6k cals aday 10wks by the time i finish 10wks im still lean then i do the same again


This is what I'll be doing for the next 8 weeks or so. If I may ask: how many calories do you consume in your diet/cruise period? Is 250mg test enough to cut on without losing too much muscle..I presume it is. Do you do extensive amounts of cardio on your cruise? How does your training differ from when your blasting?


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

I've never done a blast/cruise cycle, being shut down for that long concerns me. Are those of you who do this for long periods (1 year +) resigned to a life of HRT?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Done it, never again.

Cycles all the way for me.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Jay Walker said:


> Done it, never again.
> 
> Cycles all the way for me.


Why so Jay?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Just didnt feel healthy, struggled to get my blood count in range, even when giving blood, blood pressure was too high, kidneys were stressed, just felt crap.

Also my lipids were terrible (mostly due to orals).

I still think giving the body a break between, is the best option if you can.

Everyones different, I B&C'd for 18 months and it didnt suit me.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Big_Me said:


> I've never done a blast/cruise cycle, being shut down for that long concerns me. Are those of you who do this for long periods (1 year +) resigned to a life of HRT?


I don't see myself ever coming off. I think anyone that "blasts and cruises" just for a few years is stupid. I definitely won't use crazy amounts of gear my whole life, I think once I'm older like 40-50+ I still plan to use 125-250mg test and some gh, possibly increasing the doses occasionally, adding in some mild compounds and doing some small blasts. Minus the blasts I think I'd be on that even if for some crazy reason I stopped lifting. Maybe later in life I will come off completely and get in on a proper prescription.


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Theorist said:


> I don't see myself ever coming off. I think anyone that "blasts and cruises" just for a few years is stupid. I definitely won't use crazy amounts of gear my whole life, I think once I'm older like 40-50+ I still plan to use 125-250mg test and some gh, possibly increasing the doses occasionally, adding in some mild compounds and doing some small blasts. Minus the blasts I think I'd be on that even if for some crazy reason I stopped lifting. Maybe later in life I will come off completely and get in on a proper prescription.


Definitely in the same boat here; partly because I believe its healthier (my opinion to anybody that wishes to comment on this) and partly due to a psychological addiction that I said I would never let myself get to but oh well.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm around 90kg and normally use 250mg Sust every 10-14 days...currently using test e so ill be cruiseing on that


----------

